# Feira de Santana - BA



## VinyCg (Feb 18, 2021)

Foto Ícaro imagens
*
























Feira de Santana








































Jóstenis








Marcos Fabian







*
Rosaria Trindade

*







*
Drone Jmr

*







*
Foto Jóstenis

*
















Acorda cidade








*
Fotos Jóstenis


*








Fábrica Pirelli, jornal grande Bahia

















Gutemberg Suzart








Rosana Dorea
















Rosaria Trindade







*
Andre lacerda

*





































*











*








Marcos Lima



















*
Marcos Falcão

*

















*
Drone miranda

*













































































*
ANGELO Pinto

*

















*
Angelo pinto

*







*
Drone JOHN

*

















*
Angelo

*















*
Foto: Jóstenis
*
































John drone

































John Drone


















Fotos Jóstenis



































Fotos Natan Oliveira








Natan Oliveira























*
@vivafeirashow


----------



## NUNESFSA (May 1, 2012)

Bela Feira de Santana, muito grande.
Parabéns pelo thread, muito bom.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelente compilação de fotos da Rainha do interior do Norte e Nordeste!


----------



## paulomedford (May 18, 2012)

Excelente compilado de fotos!! Feira a cada dia mais bonita e desenvolvida, superando as barreiras políticas que travam a cidade. A gigante do interior nordestino!! 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Não existe período adverso pra Feira, a cidade segue atraindo investimentos nos mais diversos setores imprimindo um crescimento consistente, é o que se espera da locomotiva do interior nortista/nordestino. Pujante cidade!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lembro que quando entrei no SSC, havia a discussão pq Feira tinha poucos prédios para o seu tamanho, de lá pra cá, Feira construiu bastante e hoje já tem um skyline interessante


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Interior com pinta de capital!


----------



## SALVAFORTA (Jul 14, 2020)

Show de fotos.
Feira tá ficando bastante organizada.


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Imponente!!!!!!!


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Uma potência do nosso Interior Baiano e nordestino, cresce por ela mesmo.


----------



## tonysud (9 mo ago)

Excelente compilação da nossa City. Parabéns pelo trabalho.


----------



## Maykon_Johny (Nov 26, 2007)

Bela cidade! Um dia ainda vou conhecer.


----------



## Marti Figuritedo (9 mo ago)

Muito bom
Porem, como eu gosto muito de prédios, gostaria der ver mais na cidade.


----------

